# Canon 1DS Sharpness issue



## ammocanon (Nov 8, 2012)

Greetings from Afghanistan, When I received orders to Afghanistan I decided to put away my new 40D and purchase a used 1DS. So far I've been able to take some very nice pictures and since I work day to day with the Afghansistan Army I have an oportunity to take some good pictures. Since I purchased the 1DS I have had issues with the sharpness of the pictures, In order to get nice sharp pictures I have to edit them using the Canon Professional software. Using the RAW setting helps but the pictures are not nearly as sharp and detailed as they are on the 40D. Am I doing something wrong or do I have the wrong settings on the camera itself? I shoot using the Program setting. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

We can't really diagnose the issue without seeing some examples, along with the pertinent EXIF data.

It is pretty standard that a RAW file will need to be processed, including sharpening, before the photo will look it's best.


----------



## ammocanon (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I agree with that statement but even the regular JPG pictures need to be sharpened. What is "perminent EXIF data"?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2012)

> What is "perminent EXIF data"?


Shutter speed, ISO, aperture, focal length etc.  

Also, if we are talking about the original 1Ds, it's a camera that is over 10 years old...and that really should be considered when comparing the images to those from more modern cameras.


----------



## ammocanon (Nov 8, 2012)

This is the 10 year old camera, Just didn't know if the picture quality would be that lesser quality than my 40D. I'm happy with it but just wanted to know if I was doing something wrong. Thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2012)

The old 1DS shots have a bit of a film look


----------



## ammocanon (Nov 8, 2012)

Completely agree.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

while not  great photo I think it is sharp enough straight out of camera, my jpegs were soft but there is a setting in the menu to input a contrast curve and sharpening to jpegs. The raw defaults at this setting in DPP at least are the same but can obviously be changed later


----------



## ammocanon (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is my Rose.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

I am not sure. I looking at this only on a phone. It seems soft even for a photo with sharpness at 0. I have a few canon cameras and prefer the 1ds over any other fir sooc shots. I usually have to do very little to them. i believe the anti alias filter is not to strong. Are photos soft with all lenses.


----------



## ammocanon (Nov 9, 2012)

I only shoot with one lens and it's the same lens I use on the 40d. Does the camera have a sharpness setting that I can adjust?


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

I will post up later. I think its in the same menu as the curves input. I will check again and post. Keep on eye on this thread


----------



## ammocanon (Nov 9, 2012)

I sure will, Thank you


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok in the menu under the first tab go down to parameters and you can set up 3 sets for your custom type functions that allow sharpness increases etc, have a play with these and see how you ge on. If you pm your email address I have the instruction booklet for the 1ds in PDF format and I can try send this to you if the attachment isnt to big


----------



## ammocanon (Nov 9, 2012)

I will try those three parameters tomorrow, I do have the pdf Manual and it's important to have. I will keep you posted on this since I usually shoot pictures on a daily basis out here. Thanks


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

good stuff. Hope it solves any issues, it is a great camera if working correctly


----------

